# Vieraskieliset käännökset sanalle "Perussuomalaiset"



## Gavril

Iltaa kaikille,

Tämän aamun HS:issa oli lyhyt artikkeli siitä, miksi käännetään puolue-nimeä _Perussuomalaiset_ vieraissa kielissä. Artikelissä huomautetaan sitä, että melkein kaikissa tapauksissa sanaa käännetään "tosisuomalaisia" tarkoittavilla sanoilla (esim. englannin _True Finns_, ranskan _Vrais Finlandais_, saksan _Wahren Finnen_). Minuakin askarruttaa tämä epäsananmukaisuus.

Kaksi kysymystä:

- Vaikka _tosi_ ja _perus-_ eivät tarkoita juuri samaa, teistä ovatko ne (suurin piirtein) vaihdettavia _Perussuomalaiset_-sanan yhteydessä?

- Aavistan, että käännös "tosisuomalaiset" perustuu ruotsinkieliseen käännökseen _Sannfinländarna_ (koska tämä lienee ensimmäinen vieraskielinen käännös, ja Ruotsin kautta se lienee sitten päässyt muihin maihin). Tiedättekö, onko oikeaa tämä arvailu?

Kiitos -- toivon, että tyydytte ainakin osin vaalien tuloksiin!


----------



## JukkaT

Gavril said:


> Iltaa kaikille,
> 
> Tämän aamun HS:issa oli lyhyt artikkeli siitä, miksi miten käännetään puolue-nimeä _Perussuomalaiset_-puolueen nimi käännetään vieraille kielille. Artikkelissa huomautetaan/puhutaan siitä, että melkein kaikissa tapauksissa sanaa käännetään "tosisuomalaisia" tarkoittavilla sanoilla (esim. englannin _True Finns_, ranskan _Vrais Finlandais_, saksan _Wahren Finnen_). Minuakin askarruttaa Tämä epäsananmukaisuus askarruttaa minuakin.
> 
> Kaksi kysymystä:
> 
> - Vaikka _tosi_ ja _perus-_ eivät tarkoita juurikaan samaa, teistä ovatko ne teistä (suurin piirtein) vaihdettavia _Perussuomalaiset_-sanan yhteydessä?
> 
> - Aavistan Luulen, että käännös "tosisuomalaiset" perustuu ruotsinkieliseen käännökseen _Sannfinländarna_ (koska tämä lienee/luultavasti ensimmäinen vieraskielinen käännös, ja Ruotsin kautta se lienee on sitten päässyt päätynyt muihin maihin). Tiedättekö, onko oikeaa tämä arvailu arvelu/päättely oikein?
> 
> Kiitos -- toivon, että tyydytte ainakin osittain vaalien tuloksiin!


Mielestäni käännökset ovat hyviä, vaikka eivät aivan tarkkoja olekaan. En ole tarkemmin tutustunut persujen (Perussuomalaisten) puolueohjelmaan, joten en tiedä mitä asioita he oikeasti ajavat. Mutta sen perusteella mitä olen kuullut, luulen että käännökset True Finns, Wahren Finnen jne. antavat ulkomaalaisille hyvän kuvan puolueen ideologiasta.
Luulen, että osut oikeaan päättelyssäsi. Uskoisin, että puolueen nimi on ensin käännetty nimen omaan juuri ruotsiksi (ruotsihan on Suomen toinen virallinen kieli--Vaikka saa nyt nähdä mitä tapahtuu, jos persut pääsevät hallitukseen. Hehän käsittääkseni vastustavat ruotsin kielen nykyistä asemaa.)
No, pakko kai se on tyytyä, kun itse ollaan niin tyhmiä, että ollaan äänestetty nuo naamat sinne eduskuntaan (Katkeraa sadattelua, kun omasta puolueesta ei päässyt taaskaan kukaan eduskuntaan )


----------



## etrade

Gavrilin kirjoittama teksti oli ihan hyvin kirjoitettu. Truefinns ei todellakaan ole oikeaan osuva käännös.


----------



## JukkaT

etrade said:


> Gavrilin kirjoittama teksti oli ihan hyvin kirjoitettu. Truefinns ei todellakaan ole oikeaan osuva käännös.


No, ainakaan Perussuomalaiset eivät ole valittaneet käännöksestä. Sillä nimellä puolue tunnetaan myös EU-parlamentissa ja Suomen eduskunnassa (Sannfinländarna), joten kai se on ihan hyvä. Luulisin ainakin, että Perussuomalaiset olisivat valittaneet käännöksestä, jos se ei heidän mielestään ole oikea!!


----------



## herut

En hirveästi ole käännöksestä syntynyttä keskustelua seurannut, mutta "true" on mielestäni siitä huono, että siinä on jopa arjalaiset konnotaatiot (me oikeat suomalaiset vs. nuo väärät sieltä jostain). Kun taas _perus_suomalaisten kuviteltuna vastakohtana näkisin enemmän jonkin sortin eliitin.


----------



## Hakro

Tämän päivän Helsingin Sanomissa (s. A7) muuan espoolainen, joka nimestä päätellen on anglosaksi, on sitä mieltä, että Perussuomalaiset pitäisi kääntää "Basic Finns".


----------



## etrade

Hakro said:


> Tämän päivän Helsingin Sanomissa (s. A7) muuan espoolainen, joka nimestä päätellen on anglosaksi, on sitä mieltä, että Perussuomalaiset pitäisi kääntää "Basic Finns".



Kyllä. Tuo nimi erottaisi heidät selkeästi amatööreiksi tai aloittelijoiksi eikä miksikään aitosuomalaisiksi.


----------



## Gavril

JukkaT said:


> No, ainakaan Perussuomalaiset eivät ole valittaneet käännöksestä. Sillä nimellä puolue tunnetaan myös EU-parlamentissa ja Suomen eduskunnassa (Sannfinländarna), joten kai se on ihan hyvä. Luulisin ainakin, että Perussuomalaiset olisivat valittaneet käännöksestä, jos se ei heidän mielestään ole oikea!!



En tunne hyvin nykyistä suomalaista politiikkaa, mutta jos Perussuomalaisia (muihin puolueisiin verattuna) eivät paljon kiinnosta ulkomaiden asiat, ehkä on odotettava, etteikään heitä kiinnostaisi  paljon se, miten puolueen nimi käännetään ulkomaissa, mikä selittäisi (ainakin osittain) sen, etteivät ole valittaneet käännöksestä. Mitä tästä teoriasta ajattelette?


----------



## etrade

Voi olla, mutta sano itse kumpiko on englanniksi komeampi / hienompi True Finns vai Basic Finns?


----------



## Gavril

etrade said:


> Voi olla, mutta sano itse kumpiko on englanniksi komeampi / hienompi True Finns vai Basic Finns?



Totta! Ei tällä hetkellä tule mieleen paremman kuuloinen käännös kuin _True Finns_.


----------

